# How do you mount your vertical sausage stuffer?



## atcnick (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm looking for some ideas for a way to secure my 5lb sausage stuffer so it doesn't move around while stuffing.  What have you guys done as a non-permanent mounting?

Thanks


-Nick


----------



## jgilb90414 (Feb 13, 2013)

I use 2 of those sliding bar clamps to hold it down.  It seems to work best if I hook it to the corner of the counter so I can get one clamp in the front and one in the back.


----------



## couger78 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nick, the fastest method I use is to simply snag two large C-clamps from the shop & use them to anchor the stuffer to the table or counter top. They hold the unit securely & come off quickly.

Here's with basic c-clamps:













6lb_stuffer_lg.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 13, 2013






These type are even better & faster on/off:













one-handed-mini-bar-clamps-82.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 13, 2013






Kevin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2013)

I use this rubber drawer mat thingy you get in a roll at wally.

Works great in the RV and i dont have to crank around clamps.













MATT.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 13, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2013)

Jgilb90414 said:


> I use 2 of those sliding bar clamps to hold it down.  It seems to work best if I hook it to the corner of the counter so I can get one clamp in the front and one in the back.


Me too...Cheap and easy on and off...JJ


----------



## reinhard (Feb 13, 2013)

C clamps for me as well. secure and quickly come off. Reinhard


----------



## smoking b (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't had to clamp mine down yet. It has rubber feet on the bottom & it stays there just fine while I'm using it


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a portable Wooden Island (from Walmart) and clamp it to that, then brace it next to the counter so that the cranking doesn't cause the cart to roll around, lol!  The cart is so handy tho; I roll it to the counter and slide the grinder onto it, or to the cabinet where I keep my stuffer on and place it on the cart, then roll  into position.  It has a butcher block top too and foldaway extension.













cart.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Feb 13, 2013






$119 at Walmart, they were on sale when I got mine for $89.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 13, 2013)

C clamps to the counter, but I'm gonna try Rick's idea. I use that stuff on the seat of the ATV when we ride the 2 Up - keeps me from sliding around!


----------



## atcnick (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys!  All great ideas.  I had the c clamp idea too,  I really like pops idea,  but no where to store it, my man toys already take up a lot of space! Lol


-Nick


----------



## boykjo (Feb 14, 2013)

I use 2 of these.. I clamp them to the corners of my kitchen counter top..My counter top is'nt in the greatest shape so what the hell......













clamp.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Feb 14, 2013


----------



## bigchevman (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought a cutting board from Sam's Club I think it's 15x20.  I got 4 elevator bolts from Lowe's and wing nuts.  I drilled holes to match the holes in the base of the stuffer and then countersunk the bottom of the holes so that it would sit flat, and more importantly not scratch up my counter.  It's quick and easy to disassemble for cleaning and sanitizing with the wing nuts. 

It doesn't stop the movement completely, but it allows me to rest my my arm on the board while I'm guiding the sausage and stop most of the movement from my cranking arm.  It works great and it's only really difficult for the snack sticks!


----------



## fifi64 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am going to copy your idea,seems to me is about the best and a complete cure to the problems

related to sliding and tilting that are  a pain, in particular if you do the stuffing by yourself.

I did use my #8 meat grinder to do the stuffing for many years and always had to hire someone to help

me, but with this vertical Hakka stuffer I bought I will not need help fron anyone one and I can do the job

ay my convinience time ways.   Thanks a million for sharing your brilliant idea.


----------



## scottma (Aug 26, 2016)

fifi64 said:


> I am going to copy your idea,seems to me is about the best and a complete cure to the problems
> 
> related to sliding and tilting that are  a pain, in particular if you do the stuffing by yourself.
> 
> ...


Another member pointed me to these and they work great holding the stuffer.  Suction cup feet.


----------



## mschwartz26 (Aug 31, 2016)

I use a piece of plywood.  It is probably about 3' x 3'.  I put a couple pieces of aluminum foil over it to insure the sausage doesn't come in contact with the wood.  I then use 4 screws to secure the stuffer to the wood.  Might sound like a lot but I can have everything ready to go in under 5 minutes.  In the past, I tried to secure my stuffer to the counter with clips but it would continually come undone and drove me crazy.  With the approach I use, I can easily stuff a lot of sausage by myself.  Using a larger piece of wood like this insures things aren't sliding around on your counter.  When not being used the wood sits against a wall in my garage.


----------



## pafret (Sep 3, 2016)

I use a 3' x 5' folding table I bought from Costco.  I drilled four holes in the top, with the stuffer lined up with the short edge of the table.  I use four heavy bolts with large washers and wing nuts, to tie down the stuffer assembly.  The remainder of the table is where I put a large sheet pan with some chopped ice to catch the sausage coming off the stuffer horn.  After use, I hang the table on the wall of my garage from a couple of eye bolts I put into the edge of the table.  It lies flat against the wall and out of the way until I need to use it again.  My son and I make various kinds of sausage about every three weeks for ourselves and three other adult children with families.


----------

